# Help with Inner Tube sizes ??



## tjgoodhew (Mar 20, 2013)

This may sound like a really stupid question but how do i know what inner tubes to buy and what sizes match my bike ??

I have a Cannondale Caad8 with the stock wheels (Maddux RS 3.0) but i cant get my head around the wheel size and the tube size.

I bought a spare tube which is 28" 700c as it said it was for road bikes without thinking and then realized it may not be the right size !!

Im guessing the 28" is the wheel diameter but not sure what 700c means.

Could somebody please explain what this all means and if in fact the tubes i have bought are right or wrong.

I want to buy a new set of tyres too and am guessing i may also have a similar problem 

Thanks again


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Look at the side of your tire. The label will say 700-23C, or possibly 700-25C. 700C is the designation for the rim size, also called 622mm (it may say that, too). All road bikes (mostly) have 700C wheels. 

Any 700C tire (almost any) will fit on the rim. 23 or 25 is the width of the tire in mm. Any 700C tube that's not way too big or way too small will fit in your tires.

In some places 28" is used to designate 700C tires/tubes. This is confusing. Does your tube actually say 28", or is it 28mm? Usually there will be a width designation in mm, often with a range; e.g., 20-25mm, 23-28mm, 25-32mm, etc.)

Does your tube have a width designation? Most likely your tube is fine for you.


----------



## tjgoodhew (Mar 20, 2013)

On the front of the box it just says 28" 700c and then a whole host of numbers below.

On the actual tyre itself it says 28" 18/28-622/630.

These are the exact ones i have purchased. 

http://www.probikekit.com/uk/tyres-...be-road-short-valve-inner-tube-pack-of-5.html 

Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

tjgoodhew said:


> On the front of the box it just says 28" 700c and then a whole host of numbers below.
> 
> On the actual tyre itself it says 28" 18/28-622/630. *Are you sure you dont mean tube?*
> 
> ...


They will be fine. It does sound to me like you are confusing tire and tube in your statement I quoted.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I see what you did. 28" refers to the wheel size - pretty much what JCavilia already said.

On the ad, it says the tubes are for 18-28 mm tires. That refers to the width of the tire Schwalbe thinks the tubes will work best in. I don't believe you could even mount a tire on your bike that the tubes would be wrong for - you're all good.

If you're curious, here's more on tire sizing.
Tire Sizing Systems

If you're at "enough already, I just want to ride my bike!" ignore the link.


----------



## tjgoodhew (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes you are right i meant tube.

Would there be a better tube in terms of size ?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

tjgoodhew said:


> Yes you are right i meant tube.
> 
> Would there be a better tube in terms of size ?


Those will be fine for whatever will fit in your frame and fork.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

tjgoodhew said:


> Would there be a better tube in terms of size ?


No. They will be fine. Tubes are stretchy, so they fit a range of sizes. I am still idly curious what the label on your tyres says (the tyres that are on the bike).


----------

